# My Lenovo Z580 is stuck in loop..whenever I start laptop..



## rushi61 (Nov 17, 2017)

My LENOVO Z580 is stuck in loop..whenever I star laptop..lenovo logo comes and then it opens dignose and from "0% dignose" it restarts again..and above process repeats again and again...I tried to fix it with bootable pen drive and CD/DVD but its not booting any of the device, and also not opening BIOS,boot menu,UEFI menu,nothing at all...so I tried removing CMOS battery to open BIOS..it opened and I changed setting boot priority to CD drive and then to USB also..but still not booting it...and when I opened BIOS again by removing CMOS battery the boot priority was changed to "windows boot manager"and it I I also disabled secure boot option but still no luck..and looping continuosly the same...

Tell me What I am missing here?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Have you recently, or your computer recently, tried to download updates to Windows 10?


----------



## Utopia2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

I am having the same issues, and yes, it happened after the system tried to download updates to Windows 1. 

Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

As the original user has not responded to their post in some time, it is difficult to properly answer without being able to ask some questions. I can answer some things though. Windows 10 automatically boots from the UEFI (Windows Boot Manager). If this is in the boot menu (and in UEFI, it should be), this is what it's is for. Not being able to get into BIOS would be a huge problem.

If the computer just "sits" without properly booting, or there is an error that encourages Recovery, you can initialize your USB or CD/DVD drive through Legacy Mode in BIOS. Make sure Secure Boot is off, Legacy Mode is on, and you can change the boot roster in the boot manager (top in the roster gets booted first, and so on). *WARNING* Playing around in Boot Mode without knowledge of what you are doing, is a good way to destroy your computer.

Ex: You have a Recovery Media on USB (say Dell). On starting the computer, repeatedly press F12 (not super fast), and on the Dell logo it will put you into Boot Mode. After disabling Secure Boot and enabling Legacy Mode, the boot manager will allow you to alter the boot roster. Put USB at the top of the list, restart your computer (once you exit Boot Manager it will reboot), and stick the USB stick in the slot before it turns on. Once it boots up it should boot from the Recovery Media first, allowing you to reinstall Windows 10 properly on the machine.

Hope this helped.


----------

